# Oophaga Turning Grey?



## Andrew Sullivan (Aug 5, 2017)

Hello, 

The situation is this:
I purchased Blue Jeans frogs not more than a month ago and I noticed that ones head and back is not red its a grey color almost like the pigment went away.

I cant imagine i didnt notice this when i got them and put them in the tank. Has anyone ever heard of a frog losing its pigment and turning a sickly grey color.

Note: The frog seems to be very active and eats well. Beyond the grey look he acts like a perfectly healthy animal.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Bummer. Was it an Import? Look up skin fungus and even Chytrid symptoms. Separate from the others and possibly even the room with your collection in the interim.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Turning grey or pallid can be observed in all frog taxa under stressors or before demise, it's chromatophoric and could be happening for a multitude of reasons.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

It should be noted that not all stressors are harmful, some are social or temporary. 

I would wait before inacting some kind of treatment plan or Q, if the subject has good carriage and appetite.

That's just me tho


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

You might check if there is something he could caught himself under as well. Superficial abrasions can look like lighter patches on the dorsal "roof" that scraped against a roof.

Pic?


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Aug 5, 2017)

Here is a picture of what is going on. It looks to me like it is progressing..


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

It almost resembles a sunburn.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

That doesn't look like a chromatophore change. It looks textured as well but dont know if it's the blur.

I would go with Old ladies advice.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Did the viv that this frog is in contain other frogs previously? Any symptoms shown by cagemates (you say "them")? 

More of the history on the whole situation might help shed some light.


----------



## N. Veen (Aug 26, 2020)

Do you feed them aphids ?.


----------



## Amagaeru (May 6, 2015)

Is the frog still alive? 
Were you able to find anything more about it?


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Aug 5, 2017)

Late Update: 

Im embarrassed to say that I didnt do enough homework on the supplier (was a website but wont name them), and it turned out the frog was an import. I say im embarrassed because I have always made a point to exclusively buy captive bred frogs or reptiles. Im not saying there is anything wrong with legal importation if done in a sustainable way for the species, its just a personal stance.

The frog did not make it, I did not test the cause (as in get a fungal test done), but am sure now that it was some forum of fungal infection either introduced in its environment pre-export or introduced at the suppliers facility from poor quarantining practices.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Thank you very much for the update. It helps us all make better decisions going forward. 

I'd recommend to strip down that viv and bleach or toss everything, or if there are currently other frogs in the viv, get them tested.


----------



## Andrew Sullivan (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks for the advice! 

My largest concern was transferring a fungal infection to a local species by just tossing the stuff in the trash and them coming in contact with it. So I got over cautious and decided to just take everything down then sanitized and destroyed by fire everything, plants and all. 

When it comes to infections and stuff like that Ive always found the best thing is to just take the hit and be safe and just replace the particular tank.


----------

